# Dirty Dancing Senior Style



## vinylted (Jul 18, 2013)

This is so very good... 

*
**GERIATRIC **DIRTY DANCING.....
**[url]Http://www.youtube.com/embed/eSKCi9ml4ME*[/URL]


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 18, 2013)

_Damn shame i missed most of that due to it freezing looks funny though Ted  :lofl:_

Try this link i found it worked better 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2eGc8uO3yA&list=PLC12B530D0337BF68


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2013)

_*That was great Ted......

Thanks .....*_:rockon:


----------



## Anne (Jul 18, 2013)

love that!!!!!  Great exercise, and such fun...I really miss dancing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2013)

Dancing is my first love. ... a good beat  I love it!!   We have a thing called the Cotton-Eyed Joe and line dancing around these parts.  It's fun and it's easy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Ted, that was cute!  Didn't freeze up on me.  Looks like that gal would be good at Twerking, lol!


----------

